# Lower west bay help



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been able to fish alot more now since i have alot more off time and im still not too familiar with west bay. Any place i can drive to for a good wade plan? on going saturday morning


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

You should check out fishwestend.com if you haven't already. It specific to the West Galveston Area and you'll probably find your answers there


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Get a Hook and Line map. $10 at academy. Other than that, al I can say is that there are a ton of wading spots on the west end. Sportsmans rd, SLP flats, etc.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

xmass baywill produce


----------

